# Impact Driver Bit Set?



## Sparkythehomebrewer (Jul 16, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a good impact bit set for my little M12 1/4" impact? 

I have a DeWalt set right now but I hate the magnetic bit holder, it never wants to let go! 

Plus I've broken a couple of the #1 Phillips.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

Great for me: http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Milwaukee Shockwave


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ill second the milwaukee shockdrive. 

justbroke my first one, after2 years of use


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ill second the milwaukee shockdrive. 

justbroke my first one, after2 years of use


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a set of Kobalt bits with the hex shank.

For drilling wood, I use the Irwin Speed-bor Max.

I have a "unibit" style bit that has the 1/4" hex shank. 

I have a set of "Selfeed" bits for larger holes in wood. They go into a larger 7/16" hex chuck tool.

I need an arbor for ordinary hole saws that fits one of those hex chucks.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I just use 100mm long bits I think the longer bit withstands more torque. I have a shockwave bitset but the squares are crap.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't buy bit sets. It seems like I get stuck with bits I never use. I just buy what I need individually from the wholesaler whenever I need them.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

it has been said before, but the dewalt bits suck.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Pompadour said:


> it has been said before, but the dewalt bits suck.


maybe in your state, but i just use regular dewalt bits in my impact and they last months before they break.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> I have a set of Kobalt bits with the hex shank.
> 
> For drilling wood, I use the Irwin Speed-bor Max.
> 
> ...


I'll pick one up soon, but I now see they make a Hex bit adapter for a Yankee drill.


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

I remember using the old Yankee drills when I was a kid.

Cordless stuff makes us lazy...and I am thankful for that


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I'll pick one up soon, but I now see they make a Hex bit adapter for a Yankee drill.


 That pic brings back good memories of my Grandpa...*:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jbird66 said:


> I remember using the old Yankee drills when I was a kid.
> 
> Cordless stuff makes us lazy...and I am thankful for that


I had made an adapter bit for it. I used a magnetic bit holder and a broken Yankee bit. Worked good for awhile. But now I see an adapter. 

I enjoy using my grandfathers and fathers tools. I still hand sharpen the saw that my grandfather used in the Brooklyn Navy Yard years ago. It's almost 80 years old and cuts like a hot knife thru butter.


----------

